# Does Seagate 7200.12 improve OS Performance?



## killerz (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello everyone, i need some advice.

I have a 2 HDDs
1) Seagate 160gb sata 7200.10 (OS installed on this drive)

2) Seagate 1TB Sata 7200.12 (for storing music movies , other)

i want to know if i buy a new Seagate 250gb Sata 7200.12, and install OS on this drive , will there be any significant improve in performance of OS(Vista).If yes I will sell off 160gb then.

Pls suggest if i shud opt for 7200.12 for OS and sell off my 7200.10 160gb hdd. Will it be a good deal? Will it benifit me?.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 31, 2009)

I can't be sure without benchmarking, but it seems to me that my current 500GB 7200.12 Seagate drive is faster than my previous 320GB 7200.10.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Aug 31, 2009)

Not significant but definitely the 12 drive is faster than the 10 drive. So there would be certain improvements. Have you bought the 7200.12 drive?


----------



## Krow (Aug 31, 2009)

Don't buy would be my advice. For significant improvements, get the WD black edition or dont get a new HDD at all. Seagate has high failure rates these days. Better wait for a while with ur reliable 7200.10 (maybe even until SSD's become viable). 

A new 250 GB drive wont give u a huge improvement in OS performance neway.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 1, 2009)

^^True. For visible performance difference over 7200.12, it's better to go for WD Black which is a solidly built superfast HDD. But only downside is that it costs 6.5k-7k


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 1, 2009)

Well that's why i asked that has he bought the drive! 

Just to warn him beforehand that if possible not to get it!


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2009)

Consumer awareness campaign! Jaago Graahak Jaago!


----------

